# S7 Doctor Version 2.10 verfügbar



## Axel Hulsch (18 Januar 2006)

Auf unserer Homepage www.ibhsoftec-sps.de steht ab sofort die neue Version unseres S5/S7 Doctors zum Download bereit. 

Falls Sie bereits die Demo einer älteren Version getestet haben : 
Der S5/S7 Doctor ist automatisch für 2 weitere Wochen freigeschaltet ! 

Die wichtigsten Neuerungen:
- Mögliche Fehlerquellen werden im Offlineprojekt angezeigt
- Alle Onlinefunktionen (Bausteinstatus, Variablenanzeige usw.) sind jetzt auch aus Offlinedarstellung möglich
- Querverweis verbessert
- Suche nach beliebigen Operanden möglich
- Hardwarediagnose und -Anzeige auch aus Offlineprojekt möglich
- Hardwarediagnose jetzt auch möglich, wenn nicht alle GSD Dateien vorhanden sind
- Bei fehlerhaften Programmen werden Sie nicht mehr mit Fehlermeldungen überhaüft
- Verbindung zur SPS kann getrennt werden
- SPS Baugruppenzustand erweitert und Aufruf über Menüpunkt möglich
- Die zuvor geöffneten Projekte unter Menüpunkt "Datei" werden mit Pfadangaben angezeigt
- Automatische Stördiagnose verbessert
- Einige Step7 Projekte waren nicht lesbar
- Onlinefunktionen verbessert
- Bausteinstatus und automatische Stördiagnose über STEP7 Schnittstelle korrigiert
- Probleme beim Übertragen von Projekten und Wiederherstellen von SPS-Programmen mit Hardwarekonfiguration beseitigt
- Rückverfolgung Pheripherie eingebaut
- Positionierung aus den Suchergebnissen, Querverweisen und Baumstrukturen direkt an die Programmzeile


----------

